# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  تيجوا نهزر شوية ؟؟

## أحمد ناصر

*أهلا بكم
أجمل قفشات هى قفشات المصريين

لو تحبوا تعلقوا على أى حاجة بقفشة
أو قرأتم قفشات عجبتكم
ح أكون سعيد لو شاركتونى بها هنا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فى أحد الجروبات التى أشترك بها على الفيس بوك
كتب أشرف الشربينى يقول
النهاردة الجمعة 6 يناير
لو انت كاثوليكي يبقي عيد غطاس سعيد
لو انت اورثوذوكسي يبقي عيد ميلاد سعيد
لو انت مسلم يبقي جمعة مباركة
لو انت المشير باقي من الزمن 19 يوم .
فرد عليه مصطفى الفولى يقول
*نسيت تقول ولو كنت زملكاوي يبق كل سنة وأنتم طيبين بمناسبة النهاردة 6-1*
 ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فى أحد الجروبات التى أشترك بها على الفيس بوك
> كتب أشرف الشربينى يقول
> النهاردة الجمعة 6 يناير
> لو انت كاثوليكي يبقي عيد غطاس سعيد
> لو انت اورثوذوكسي يبقي عيد ميلاد سعيد
> لو انت مسلم يبقي جمعة مباركة
> لو انت المشير باقي من الزمن 19 يوم .
> فرد عليه مصطفى الفولى يقول
> *نسيت تقول ولو كنت زملكاوي يبق كل سنة وأنتم طيبين بمناسبة النهاردة 6-1*



*الشربيني* 
أينما ذهبتم 
تجدوا 
*الشربيني*
في أي مكان
وكل مكان
متوفر في المنتديات
والصحف والمجلات
والفيس بووك
وأيضا في الـــ
_BBC_

استمع إلى أحدث حلقة



 :: 
وعجبي!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

ﺟﻮﺯﻳﻪ: ﺍﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻋﻤﻠﺘﻪ ﺩﻩ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻛﺮﺍﻣﻰ

ﺍﻛﺮﺍﻣﻰ: ﺍﻧﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺑﺤﻂ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺗﺶ ﺑﺘﺎﻋﻰ

بعد ماتش مباراه الاهلي وبايرن

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

احنا اصلا شعب تايه !!

جامعة القاهرة موجودة في الجيزة
والنادي الأهلي موجود في الزمالك
ومدرسة سيدي جابر موجودة في سموحة
... 
وعشان كدة ثورتنا نجحت في تونس =D
copied

----------


## ابن البلد

> احنا اصلا شعب تايه !!
> 
> جامعة القاهرة موجودة في الجيزة
> والنادي الأهلي موجود في الزمالك
> ومدرسة سيدي جابر موجودة في سموحة
> ... 
> وعشان كدة ثورتنا نجحت في تونس =D
> copied


 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 :4:

----------


## فيسبوكى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسيـــن
					

احنا اصلا شعب تايه !!

جامعة القاهرة موجودة في الجيزة
والنادي الأهلي موجود في الزمالك
ومدرسة سيدي جابر موجودة في سموحة
... 
وعشان كدة ثورتنا نجحت في تونس =D
copied








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					

    



لو ينفع كنت اعمل لايك لايك لايك لايك*

----------


## ابن البلد

> فى أحد الجروبات التى أشترك بها على الفيس بوك
> كتب أشرف الشربينى يقول
> النهاردة الجمعة 6 يناير
> لو انت كاثوليكي يبقي عيد غطاس سعيد
> لو انت اورثوذوكسي يبقي عيد ميلاد سعيد
> لو انت مسلم يبقي جمعة مباركة
> لو انت المشير باقي من الزمن 19 يوم .
> فرد عليه مصطفى الفولى يقول
> *نسيت تقول ولو كنت زملكاوي يبق كل سنة وأنتم طيبين بمناسبة النهاردة 6-1*


هههههههههههه 
الحقيقة الزمالك مش عارف يلاقيها منين ولا منين 
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مرة في واحدة بتقول لزوجها معلومة وهي فرحاااااااااااااااااانة..

قالتله هل تعلم...؟؟؟

إن الرجل يتكلم 30,000 كلمة في اليوم
أما المراة .. فتتكلم 15,000 كلمة بس

قالها صح...لأن الرجل يحتاج ان يعيد الكلمة تلاتة مرات عشان تفهمي

قالتله ازاى يعني !!!!
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الشربيني* 
> أينما ذهبتم 
> تجدوا 
> *الشربيني*
> في أي مكان
> وكل مكان
> متوفر في المنتديات
> والصحف والمجلات
> والفيس بووك
> ...


هنا إذاعة البى بى سى
مارشات عسكرية
وقرآن
 ::

----------

:: 


 :4:  :4:  :4:

----------

> 




 ::  
           " "         ӿ!








 :: 
....!

----------

::

----------

> 






> **          ɡ             [1].          ɡ   ɡ      (   )[2].






> :     
>  06 / 2012   22:00 (GMT+0400)
> 
> 
> *
> ɡ   (CNN)--        ɡ                 ߡ        .*
> 
>          .
> 
> ...








*



    .   


*




> ̡     
> 
> 
>  .  :    .:                                     
>                    1  - ɡ . 2 -    . 3 -  ȡ . 4 -    . 5 -       . 6 -  . 7 -  . 8 -   . 9 -   : .
> *:*  - [    ] .:                                     
>                    1 -   . 2 - .
> *:*  - [    ]:                                     
>                     :   .
> ...








.....!

----------

> 


 

 ::

----------

> .


 
 ::

----------

> 6


 

 ::

----------

>

----------

>

----------

> " "         ӿ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     ..        ..  ..   ..     ..     ..      ..    ..   ..      ..     ..         ..   ..     ..   ..     ..   ..  ..

----------

